# 2/28/14 Shiloh Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such a great update. :chili::chili: I'm so happy that this special baby is improving so much. Thank you dear Lord and Monica and the Vets and Vet techs that have helped get Shiloh healthy.

Here's Monica's FB post today:

 Everyone at the vet was surprised to see the improvement in Shiloh. He gained another 7 ozs.!! He is now 4 lbs. 7 ozs. X-ray’s show the lungs looking good. There is no evidence of any damage to the hips or leg. He does have luxating patella’s. The right is thicker than the left, indicating possible arthritis. She agreed that he looks like his is having lower back pain. We are limited to what we can use with his other meds and are trying a mild pain killer. His blood work will be in tomorrow. She feels we will see improvement. I had been feeding him 6X per day. He is now down to 4X.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow that's wonderful, Yay!! Praying though that the patella issue is more minor rather than serious, he's been through too much already. And I hope this lower back pain is something that goes away soon as his overall health improves. 
what great news! thanks Lynn.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I missed this one today. Thank you for posting the update


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yessss! What a wonderful update  As always, thank you, Lynn


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Lynn. This is such good news!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Such a great update. :chili::chili: I'm so happy that this special baby is improving so much. Thank you dear Lord and Monica and the Vets and Vet techs that have helped get Shiloh healthy.
> 
> Here's Monica's FB post today:
> 
> Everyone at the vet was surprised to see the improvement in Shiloh. He gained another 7 ozs.!! He is now 4 lbs. 7 ozs. X-ray’s show the lungs looking good. There is no evidence of any damage to the hips or leg. He does have luxating patella’s. The right is thicker than the left, indicating possible arthritis. She agreed that he looks like his is having lower back pain. We are limited to what we can use with his other meds and are trying a mild pain killer. His blood work will be in tomorrow. She feels we will see improvement. I had been feeding him 6X per day. He is now down to 4X.


Thanks for the update, Lynn..:wub:
Tell Monica I use DGP for Rose's back and it is an herbal anti-inflammatory containing tumeric...Rose is the same age and size as Shiloh...it really works! Our dear Crystal told me about it. She gives it to her Zoe. Tell Monica 1/4 tablet once a day..it is a chewable tablet...It has a strong taste, so I put it in Rosie's food...a bottle lasts a long time..:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

(April, what is DGP & where to order? it may help Kitzi.)
Great, wonderful news on Shiloh!!!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> (April, what is DGP & where to order? it may help Kitzi.)
> Great, wonderful news on Shiloh!!!!!!


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Pain-American-BioSciences-Inc/dp/B00076X0K4"]Amazon.com: DGP (Dog Gone Pain) American BioSciences Inc. 60 Tabs: Pet Supplies[/ame]

Forgot to say, I ordered directly from the company..I spoke to the president and they will refund your money, if it doesn't work.. Rose weighs 5 pounds and I give her 1/4 tablet...
http://www.dgpforpets.com/


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- thanks for the info. I will pass it onto Monica.


----------

